# A thread for those who have adopted a Romanian dog



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought we could have a thread of our own ... a place to show off our gorgeous dogs , brag about our triumphs and moan when things dont go to plan.

Who here will understand what we are going through better than another owner who is/has gone through it too 

So , heres my Kai 
A 14 month old bundle of playful mayhem , lol


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

what a good idea,there seems to be a few of us now.as you know lottie joined us as a 4mnth old.its hard work but very rewarding.there does seem to be a great mixture of dogs over there.would be nice to hear from others.heres lottie


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

I will be watching this thread with interest as we are thinking of doing this but I have a few reservations.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I had reservations aswell,the only downside is you don't know their background,although some rescue dogs here you don't,there does seem to be loads of youngsters needing homes.its hard work but aren't all new dogs.you do get back up from the rescue,they don't just dump them on you.maybe we could link the rescues we used.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

leannelatty said:


> I will be watching this thread with interest as we are thinking of doing this but I have a few reservations.


Me too 



princeno5 said:


> I had reservations aswell,the only downside is you don't know their background,although some rescue dogs here you don't,there does seem to be loads of youngsters needing homes.its hard work but aren't all new dogs.you do get back up from the rescue,they don't just dump them on you.maybe we could link the rescues we used.


The biggest thing that worries me ...... are the dogs in Romania until you agree to adopt them?

How do you test them with your current dog to see if they're going to get on OK?


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Me too
> 
> The biggest thing that worries me ...... are the dogs in Romania until you agree to adopt them?
> 
> How do you test them with your current dog to see if they're going to get on OK?


This is one for me too. Plus, as vet regs aren't as stringent over there, how do you know that the vacs have been done and a piece of paper no just signed without action.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

with our rescue we chose lottie from a list,they sent pics and a video,the co ordinator lives over here,we spoke on the phone a few times,when we agreed to lottie,we paid for her she was bought over here for us to pick up.there was no prior meeting with her.my vet has seen her papers and seems happy they are genuine.not sure how other rescues work though.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Thought id join this thread today we had our homecheck approved so are getting our adoptive dog Apple on 20th July


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

glad you found it,apple is super cute,bet you cant wait to get hold of her,your in for some fun


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

princeno5 said:


> glad you found it,apple is super cute,bet you cant wait to get hold of her,your in for some fun


Thankyou, yes cant wait to get her home with us, didnt think id be going through the puppy stage again lol


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I thought my puppy days were over,they are slightly harder work,but they have certainly suffered.lotties been real hard work,but its much better now.god knows what these poor things have seen and suffered.hope mese sees this,she hasn't been herefor a bit.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I know reading about how they have been treated over there broke my heart, if i could id have them all but of course not possible
I expect it to be harder with her then it was when my Lola was her age but we will get there


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't have one...but I fostered Layla (on the right) for a few months...



















And Ralph for about 7 months...



















I fostered 3 other Romanian dogs too - but they were for shorter times, and I don't really have any pics


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> I don't have one...but I fostered Layla (on the right) for a few months...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Before we found marnie we were going to adopt a 4 month old romanian puppy, she would be shipped to the uk if we agreed to adopt her, this put us off, we asked if we could meet her before hand, but they said can't you tell from her pictures and video   x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Indiandpuppy said:


> Before we found marnie we were going to adopt a 4 month old romanian puppy, she would be shipped to the uk if we agreed to adopt her, this put us off, we asked if we could meet her before hand, but they said can't you tell from her pictures and video   x


I would of thought they only have limited foster homes in the UK.

The dogs are actually in Romania until a home is found and then they are driven over 

So they wouldnt ship a dog over for someone to mett / or who wasnt 100% sure they could commit. 

To those who have a Romanian rescue -

Whats the official means of if things dont work out?

Is there a network of people in the UK who can help / take on a dog in an emergency?

I would of thought esp with some of the older dogs who have actively lived on the streets it would be a really hard transition to go from being 'free' to being in a house environment. And whilst the charities would obviously do as much they can to ensure homes are suitable I imagine there must be quite a few who struggle and cannot cope - Do the charities you went through offer support in such situations?


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

that's how our rescue worked,we didn't meet her beforehand.thankfully we liked her and bens in love with her,not a great way to do things if you have children in the family.we don't,it"s just me and hubby


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I would of thought they only have limited foster homes in the UK.
> 
> The dogs are actually in Romania until a home is found and then they are driven over
> 
> ...


hi,some haven't worked out,you just keep them until they find another home,they readvertise them as being over here.most of the dogs are younger,they don't seem to rehome over 2yrs,our rescue doesn't anyway


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Rogue was born in foster but her mum Libby was a street dog, the pups were a lovely surprise for her fosterer.

Will be adopting another very soon & if things go well (& I can persuade OH) I would like to foster in the future.

A friend of mine has 5 dogs, 2 of them Rommies, & she is fostering another 2 from this weekend 

Here's a recent pic of Rogue


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

My friend is a fosterer for rommies in the uk, shes also adopting same time as we get Apple,A lot of these charitys just havnt the funds to bring a dog over just for someone to see them before they decide to adopt, the donation you pay for the dog goes on getting them over here all there jabs passport and being spayed, in an ideal world yes it would be nice to see them before you adopt but its just not possible unless they are already in foster care over here


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Very quick update , my family is visiting from Scotland so im obviously spending time with them while I can  
Thanks princeno5 for caring about me and Kai ((Hugs))

Kai is doing great , he loves being offlead in the garden , still pacing and trying to get out of the gate but nowhere near as much as he was ... he adores my 3 Grandkids and would play all day if they let him (which they do , lol)

Housetraining - bleurgh :crazy:, but I know it could take months for him to get it so im not worried about that 

One daft thing ... Kai wont go out in the rain , he just hates it , even walks on a lead its obvious he is not a happy puppy so for now if its raining walkies with Kai are a no-no , whatever makes him happy 

He is putting on weight nicely , slow but sure 

I do have tons of piccies , but no time yet to upload them , its bedlam here with 3 kids , 4 dogs and 3 adults and im loving every second of it


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

glad to hear your ok,lottie hates the rain,wont go out in it at all,house training,mm,not so great,poos outside but pees inside.its raining here so no chance getting her out today!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> Very quick update , my family is visiting from Scotland so im obviously spending time with them while I can
> Thanks princeno5 for caring about me and Kai ((Hugs))
> 
> Kai is doing great , he loves being offlead in the garden , still pacing and trying to get out of the gate but nowhere near as much as he was ... he adores my 3 Grandkids and would play all day if they let him (which they do , lol)
> ...


Awww, sounds great, great socialisation for him as well


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

This is how adopting Kai went for me and how the rescue I got him from work 

I 'liked' their FB page and started receiving posts from them of different dogs they had for adoption here in the UK and dogs that were still in Romania and needed donations to get over here ... I saw Kai's posts and got in touch via messaging them about my interest

Their rescue is thebandofhope.romanianrescue which is on facebook. Kai was already over here in foster. 
The way I believe it works is someone in Romania catches the dogs and gets them vet care over there and assesses them over a period of a few weeks , meanwhile different people donate money to the rescue and the rescue then transport the dogs which are ready over ... they are then fostered and assessed for adoption by the fosterer as well ... or you can pay to have a certain dog transported over and adopt that dog straight away.

I was homechecked at the same time as Kai was brought to me (I paid extra for someone to bring him to me) because id spoken to the rescue owner and fosterer many times both on the phone and via FB messaging and they both agreed I had the knowledge etc to handle Kai so were happy enough to let him come to me whenever I wanted him , as long as the homechecker/person delivering him was satisfied with my house and garden & the condition of my current dogs , which they obviously were , lol
I was given Kai's pet passport when he arrived here 

I was told to either message via FB or ring if I ever had a problem or needed advice about Kai (I already had the phone numbers of both the fosterer and the lady who runs the rescue) .... and I was told if things didnt work out , for whatever reason , then Kai would go back to them and be rehomed by them.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

This is where we are getting Apple from 
Action Aid for Animals - The Only UK registered and UK based charity focusing on the plight of Romanian and Croatian Strays 
and their facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/groups/actionaidforanimals/


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> This is where we are getting Apple from
> Action Aid for Animals - The Only UK registered and UK based charity focusing on the plight of Romanian and Croatian Strays
> and their facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/actionaidforanimals/


I'm in that group as well.

On another note........... ONE MORE SLEEEEP!!!!!! Until my secret's revealed


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm in that group as well.
> 
> On another note........... ONE MORE SLEEEEP!!!!!! Until my secret's revealed


0o00o0o intriguing


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My secret can now be revealed!

Meet Juliet (now to be known as GypsyTwinkle) our new Rommie dog. She's between 2 & 3 & is the most shut down, terrified little soul I have ever come across  poor little mite is currently too scared to even be stroked :crying: so I dread to think what horror she's been through, she's had her tea of Arden Grange & some pate in a Kong, which she is thoroughly enjoying.

At the shelter in Romania









Settled to rest on her blankie when we got home









With her new friend Mr. Kong, who will be helping me to build up a bond with her over the next few weeks


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

ive been waiting all day.she"s lovely,she will settle with the help of rogue and kongy.why do these "people"do these things.which rescue did you use.that 1st pic has made me emotional,poor poor girl.its all past her now,she"s very lucky you found her


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

princeno5 said:


> ive been waiting all day.she"s lovely,she will settle with the help of rogue and kongy.why do these "people"do these things.which rescue did you use.that 1st pic has made me emotional,poor poor girl.its all past her now,she"s very lucky you found her


This one was through a shelter called ION, but we have rescue back up from Action Aid for Animals, 71 dogs were removed from a public shelter where they would have been killed


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

they don't even pts humanely,awful people,im hoping to adopt another later.im so glad people are looking to adopt from these places,they suffer far far worse than our dogs in rescue,the cats do aswell.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I had a feeling this is what the secret was hehe she is gorgeous, Gypsy was actually our first choice of name but in end we went for Apple-Sabine 

Enjoy her which i sure you will


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Hello all

I also have a Romanian rescue called angel

I have a thread on here.http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/313672-angel-found-home-pic-heavy.html

but this is angel ...


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

this is something I have been considering recently too, but as others have said a few little worries, I wouldn't be doing it until next year but will watch this thread with interest. beautiful dogs


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> My secret can now be revealed!
> 
> Meet Juliet (now to be known as GypsyTwinkle) our new Rommie dog. She's between 2 & 3 & is the most shut down, terrified little soul I have ever come across  poor little mite is currently too scared to even be stroked :crying: so I dread to think what horror she's been through, she's had her tea of Arden Grange & some pate in a Kong, which she is thoroughly enjoying.
> 
> ...


morning,how is gypsytwinkle this morning.hope you all had a good night,we didn't too b hot.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Guys if you have facebook please add me , be nice to keep update with our rommie Babies
https://www.facebook.com/Angeliquebeau


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Donut76 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I also have a Romanian rescue called angel
> 
> ...


Awww how gorgeous is she :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tried to add you LolaBoo, but there's no 'send friend request' button 



princeno5 said:


> morning,how is gypsytwinkle this morning.hope you all had a good night,we didn't too b hot.


She was a little unsettled at one point, but slept peacefully the rest of the night. This morning I hand fed her half her breakfast in her crate & then spent about 20 minutes sitting in front of her & making a fuss of Rogue so she can see some positive interactions between people & dogs, then she had the rest of her breakfast in her bowl. She's now having a sleep


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Ahhh 2 high settings lol, all sorted now though


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Tried to add you LolaBoo, but there's no 'send friend request' button
> 
> She was a little unsettled at one point, but slept peacefully the rest of the night. This morning I hand fed her half her breakfast in her crate & then spent about 20 minutes sitting in front of her & making a fuss of Rogue so she can see some positive interactions between people & dogs, then she had the rest of her breakfast in her bowl. She's now having a sleep


Awwww glad shes slowly settling in, it must be such a transition from what they are used to


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

It's a lovely thing to do but I don't think I could do it with all the rescue dogs in the UK already 

Also quite concerned how stringent they are re vaccinations and the like. Can't be cheap to ship a dog over properly. Sort of feels like we're sharing their problem and I just hope it isn't at the cost of rabies or something else building in the UK 

I should probably go start another thread! But I imagine you lot on here know more about how to be certain they've been examined and protected properly before they enter the UK?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> Awwww glad shes slowly settling in, it must be such a transition from what they are used to


Definitely, she was one of the most shut down dogs there & she will take a lot of work, my husband is smitten with her already :001_wub:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

They are Fully vaccinated to legal requirements for travel Dewormed Deflead Chipped Spayed and EU passport, that includes rabies shots, the charity we are getting Apple from asks for a donation which bascially covers getting them over here there passports and jabs, i can understand people being weary of adopting from there or any other EU country

As for the rescues here yes of course there are many dogs here needing homes but the situation in romania is tragically desperate these dogs are left on the streets to be beaten and murdered with hardly anybody wanting to help and if you are a black dog well you stand lesser chance because they class them as bad luck


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Definitely, she was one of the most shut down dogs there & she will take a lot of work, my husband is smitten with her already :001_wub:


I tell you these men come across all hard but i reckon they are bigger softys then us , my OH is counting down days lol


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> They are Fully vaccinated to legal requirements for travel Dewormed Deflead Chipped Spayed and EU passport, that includes rabies shots, the charity we are getting Apple from asks for a donation which bascially covers getting them over here there passports and jabs, i can understand people being weary of adopting from there or any other EU country
> 
> As for the rescues here yes of course there are many dogs here needing homes but the situation in romania is tragically desperate these dogs are left on the streets to be beaten and murdered with hardly anybody wanting to help and if you are a black dog well you stand lesser chance because they class them as bad luck


Thanks for explaining, do they have to go into quarantine at all or is it just jabbed and off they go? I know our vaccine certificates in the UK are rubbish, I could forge my dog's easily 

Re Romanian rescues, there are dogs on death row in the UK every day, particularly in council pounds and dogs like Staffies can't even get into a lot of rescues. I don't think we stand as much chance on changing Romania's perception of dogs as we do our irresponsible breeding, but that is for another thread. I'm glad some dogs have homes I just don't think I could do it from abroad myself, not knowing what it is like for so many here.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> It's a lovely thing to do but I don't think I could do it with all the rescue dogs in the UK already
> 
> Also quite concerned how stringent they are re vaccinations and the like. Can't be cheap to ship a dog over properly. Sort of feels like we're sharing their problem and I just hope it isn't at the cost of rabies or something else building in the UK
> 
> I should probably go start another thread! But I imagine you lot on here know more about how to be certain they've been examined and protected properly before they enter the UK?


hi,all dogs are fully vaccinated includeing rabies,the rescue asks £200.the dogs are driven over here by a Romanian pet travel company ,ELI,they were featured in the mail,1 of their journos adopted from Romania,i had reservations,but our rescues are monitored and treat our dogs better,altho there are exceptions.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Thanks for explaining, do they have to go into quarantine at all or is it just jabbed and off they go? I know our vaccine certificates in the UK are rubbish, I could forge my dog's easily
> 
> Re Romanian rescues, there are dogs on death row in the UK every day, particularly in council pounds and dogs like Staffies can't even get into a lot of rescues. I don't think we stand as much chance on changing Romania's perception of dogs as we do our irresponsible breeding, but that is for another thread. I'm glad some dogs have homes I just don't think I could do it from abroad myself, not knowing what it is like for so many here.


*
Some of the pictures below are upsetting*

I think it's difficult like you say, there are lots of needy dogs here, but I know what is the tipping point for some is what it's actually like in shelters there - here, I know there are some exceptions but generally shelters have a dry place for the dogs, they keep them separate if they don't get on and they provide them with food and water, if it comes to it, they are put to sleep with an injection. It's horrible, and utterly heartbreaking and I'm not saying that you're wrong for this to be your priority, but I think some people have seen the situation in Romania and couldn't walk away, one of my friends has been with a local rescue and was so shocked.

In Romania, the dogs are beaten/starved/killed, often by council empoyees to lower numbers of strays, they live outdoors, squashed together in pens in -30 winters, they are not kept apart if they are old/young/poorly/don't like other dogs and a lot fight each other leading to serious injuries and deaths.










Dogs on the streets are rounded up and killed - but brutally, not with an injection.










They are not shelters as such, just holding pens for stray dogs - there is not really a "rescue" system as such, these dogs aren't waiting for someone to browse round and choose them, if they're not shipped out, they'll die there - unpleasantly.










There is no medical treatment, and even one of the "good" shelters - which rescues dogs from these places spays and neuters with only a muscle relaxant - no anaesthetic, as that is normal there. There are lots of dogs on the street, litters of puppies playing at the side of the road, dogs dying in the road after accidents, young dogs living in skips and rubbish tips and there is virtually no hope for them to have a life other than this one if they remain there.



















The scale of the stray problem is much much worse than ours - we don't have loads of dogs roaming around, dogs raising litters of puppies behind bins and on the roadside - it's totally different.

This is a little video about one specific charity which was set up to help Romanian Dogs in association with a shelter in Romania set up to help them there...Love Underdogs - YouTube

However anyone feels about it - I support my local rescue here and only got involved when we took a few Romanian dogs in last year to help out another organisation, and whether or not you think people from the UK should get involved, you can't argue that life is hard there for dogs, I can see why people who've seen this with their own eyes might feel compelled to help.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

its so awful,we cant begin to understand their suffering.wish I could do more,at least we on here have changed the lives of a few,at least we have given them a life.thankyou from our little rommie babies


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> *
> Some of the pictures below are upsetting*
> 
> I think it's difficult like you say, there are lots of needy dogs here, but I know what is the tipping point for some is what it's actually like in shelters there - here, I know there are some exceptions but generally shelters have a dry place for the dogs, they keep them separate if they don't get on and they provide them with food and water, if it comes to it, they are put to sleep with an injection. It's horrible, and utterly heartbreaking and I'm not saying that you're wrong for this to be your priority, but I think some people have seen the situation in Romania and couldn't walk away, one of my friends has been with a local rescue and was so shocked.
> ...


I haven't liked the situation,i have liked you bringing the situation to light to help people understand why we adopted from abroad


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

What a lovely idea for a thread and kudos to those who have or will help a Romanian dog. Their situation is even worse than the Greek dogs - and that`s saying a lot! I won`t repeat any of the (true) stories of appalling cruelty because that will stop people enjoying the stories of rehomed dogs here and all over Europe. 
To those who believe compassion stops at borders I would say: why are you criticising the actions of those with bigger hearts?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> What a lovely idea for a thread and kudos to those who have or will help a Romanian dog. Their situation is even worse than the Greek dogs - and that`s saying a lot! I won`t repeat any of the (true) stories of appalling cruelty because that will stop people enjoying the stories of rehomed dogs here and all over Europe.
> To those who believe compassion stops at borders I would say: why are you criticising the actions of those with bigger hearts?


I have seen some really awfull pictures of dogs in Romania, other day i sobbed because of how they had been treated, i wish i had a huge home id take in way more then the one we are getting


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> I have seen some really awfull pictures of dogs in Romania, other day i sobbed because of how they had been treated, i wish i had a huge home id take in way more then the one we are getting


100% agree, it's hell to be a street dog over there


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Am intrested in Rommie dogs so will watch this thread


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I would be interested in a Romanian rescue when I'm in a position to have a 2nd dog. Their situation seems so brutal. 

Good on everyone who has adopted one of these beautiful dogs, angels, all of you.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> 100% agree, it's hell to be a street dog over there


There is one on the AAFA facebook page at minute there trying to get but hes just scared of everyone they are going to keep going back he has a massive tumor bless him and all the girls want to do is get him to get him treatment but of course he just does not trust any human


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

I wasn't even looking for a dog but a pet shop my friend owns advertises rescues on her fb page (she also re-homes & helps rescue out of our local area such as semi feral cats & unwanted dogs she helps reunite lost dogs & cats in our area) I had been seeing the pics for a few months of rommie dogs but Angel made me cry & I just wanted her she could have been a UK rescue & I still would have had her 

MOST UK rescues wouldn't rehome to me I have 2 children under 10 my youngest certainly has additional needs even if she doesn't have a condition as such & I work semi-full time hubby full time ..even if it is opposite shifts it doesn't seem to count

I think wherever you get an animal from if you are saving it from pain distress starvation & death then its a good thing .... That's ALMOST like saying people shouldn't adopt kids from abroad because their are kids here in need .. ALL living creatures need love regardless


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> What a lovely idea for a thread and kudos to those who have or will help a Romanian dog. Their situation is even worse than the Greek dogs - and that`s saying a lot! I won`t repeat any of the (true) stories of appalling cruelty because that will stop people enjoying the stories of rehomed dogs here and all over Europe.
> To those who believe compassion stops at borders I would say: why are you criticising the actions of those with bigger hearts?


I'm not criticising, I said I think its a lovely thing to do but not something which *I* think I could do. That isn't a criticism of anybody bar myself.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm not criticising, I said I think its a lovely thing to do but not something which *I* think I could do. That isn't a criticism of anybody bar myself.


Believe me, these dogs are not for everyone, many have never known anything but cruelty in their lives & they're hard work, Gypsy's definitely by far the biggest challenge I've ever had, but I have every faith that we will get there in the end 

Don't feel the need to justify yourself as at the end of the day your dogs are very well cared for & that is all that matters.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Donut76 said:


> I wasn't even looking for a dog but a pet shop my friend owns advertises rescues on her fb page (she also re-homes & helps rescue out of our local area such as semi feral cats & unwanted dogs she helps reunite lost dogs & cats in our area) I had been seeing the pics for a few months of rommie dogs but Angel made me cry & I just wanted her she could have been a UK rescue & I still would have had her
> 
> MOST UK rescues wouldn't rehome to me I have 2 children under 10 my youngest certainly has additional needs even if she doesn't have a condition as such & I work semi-full time hubby full time ..even if it is opposite shifts it doesn't seem to count
> 
> I think wherever you get an animal from if you are saving it from pain distress starvation & death then its a good thing .... That's ALMOST like saying people shouldn't adopt kids from abroad because their are kids here in need .. ALL living creatures need love regardless


Seriously, I have not criticised anyone or intended it to come across that way because I think to rescue any dog is a fabulous thing. Like you we would not be suitable for a rescue in most cases so our second dog was a private rehome instead. I do not think *I* could take one on when you weigh up all the unknowns and there are so many dogs over here with less unknowns. That's just my situation it is not in the least a criticism of anyone who has taken a rescue from anywhere on. I am only writing this and my other post to reiterate this point, I wont post about this further because if anyone responds to it again as you have then hopefully they will see this post also.



simplysardonic said:


> Believe me, these dogs are not for everyone, many have never known anything but cruelty in their lives & they're hard work, Gypsy's definitely by far the biggest challenge I've ever had, but I have every faith that we will get there in the end
> 
> Don't feel the need to justify yourself as at the end of the day your dogs are very well cared for & that is all that matters.


Thanks SS, I think my post has just come across as why bother when we have dogs here you could rescue, and that's not how it was intended..! My efforts would be far better spent on a UK rescue where you can meet it/foster it first and know more about how it would or wouldn't fit in with your others.

A rescued dog is a wonderful thing whether it has been beaten and bloodied and saved or put in rescue because its elderly owner has died. I think both are wonderful acts in their own right. It just highlights how awful other country's perception of dogs are though, its a culture thing and goodness knows if or when that can be changed. At least there are some realising how awful it is and giving them a portal out, its just tough because they don't sound that easy to slot into a home and I certainly don't feel I could do it!


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I didn't think you were critical,not everyone can take on any rescue let alone a complete unknown.lottie might be small,but she is alittle s**t. people aggressive,same with food and toys,its hard work,but we don't have kids,bens a very happy laid back boy and im home all the time.im sorry you feel like you do,maybe people get carried away when theres so much cruelty,here and abroad.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

princeno5 said:


> I didn't think you were critical,not everyone can take on any rescue let alone a complete unknown.lottie might be small,but she is alittle s**t. people aggressive,same with food and toys,its hard work,but we don't have kids,bens a very happy laid back boy and im home all the time.im sorry you feel like you do,maybe people get carried away when theres so much cruelty,here and abroad.


How old is lottie


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

she"s 5mnths,been here a mnth.she lived on the streets so had to look after herself.she loves us 3,just not anybody else.very very protective,got kicked out of 2 classes already.i"ve joined a small class now with only 2 other dogs and 3 people,more of a specialised socialising.i think these traits could be a common occurance because of their backgrounds.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

princeno5 said:


> she"s 5mnths,been here a mnth.she lived on the streets so had to look after herself.she loves us 3,just not anybody else.very very protective,got kicked out of 2 classes already.i"ve joined a small class now with only 2 other dogs and 3 people,more of a specialised socialising.i think these traits could be a common occurance because of their backgrounds.


Apple and 7 other puppys were found living on a train depot, there were more but the trains killed them so its a miracle the other 7 survived sadly one of the pups died after being rescued due to very poor health, i think Apple will be about 5 months when she comes here


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Like many, I fail when it comes to rescues as I work (they're not even interested in what I have in place) so I am thinking (long and hard) about this ......

Re the issue of where a dog comes from - whether it's a UK or foreign rescue or a private rehome ...... when I was looking (pre-Maisie) I was speaking to a lady at a rescue who said to me "a dog who needs a home, is a dog that needs a home ..... it doesn't matter where it comes from"

It's stuck with me and has made me feel slightly better that I've taken private rehomes in the end



GoldenShadow said:


> Seriously, I have not criticised anyone or intended it to come across that way because I think to rescue any dog is a fabulous thing. Like you we would not be suitable for a rescue in most cases so our second dog was a private rehome instead. I do not think *I* could take one on when you weigh up all the unknowns and there are so many dogs over here with less unknowns. That's just my situation it is not in the least a criticism of anyone who has taken a rescue from anywhere on. I am only writing this and my other post to reiterate this point, I wont post about this further because if anyone responds to it again as you have then hopefully they will see this post also.
> 
> Thanks SS, I think my post has just come across as why bother when we have dogs here you could rescue, and that's not how it was intended..! My efforts would be far better spent on a UK rescue where you can meet it/foster it first and know more about how it would or wouldn't fit in with your others.
> 
> A rescued dog is a wonderful thing whether it has been beaten and bloodied and saved or put in rescue because its elderly owner has died. I think both are wonderful acts in their own right. It just highlights how awful other country's perception of dogs are though, its a culture thing and goodness knows if or when that can be changed. At least there are some realising how awful it is and giving them a portal out, its just tough because they don't sound that easy to slot into a home and I certainly don't feel I could do it!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

princeno5 said:


> she"s 5mnths,been here a mnth.she lived on the streets so had to look after herself.she loves us 3,just not anybody else.very very protective,got kicked out of 2 classes already.i"ve joined a small class now with only 2 other dogs and 3 people,more of a specialised socialising.i think these traits could be a common occurance because of their backgrounds.


She sounds very like our Rogue, she's never really had an interest in interacting with people outside of her family circle, but once she knows someone, she's over the moon when she sees them. She'll socialise alongside other dogs, but soon tells them off if she feels they're taking liberties!

I think it's part genetic with Rogue as well, as none of the litter have ever known anything but love & safety as they were born in foster care, but they are all quite aloof, guardy & independent (but still lovely of course!).


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

princeno5 said:


> she"s 5mnths,been here a mnth.she lived on the streets so had to look after herself.she loves us 3,just not anybody else.very very protective,got kicked out of 2 classes already.i"ve joined a small class now with only 2 other dogs and 3 people,more of a specialised socialising.i think these traits could be a common occurance because of their backgrounds.


One of my foster dogs was completely shut down and frightened when he arrived. He let us do all the things we needed to do with him - put his collar on, pick him up etc...and he loved us. However as he got braver, that meant he was brave enough to then tell other people and dogs that he was scared of them, so as his confidence grew, so did his problematic behaviour.

He stayed with us for over 6 months and we loved him, and he went to a lovely home who were prepared to put in time getting to know him - even when he seemed like gremlin-dog, but he'll never be a dog that takes readily to change and new things :/

Of all the puppies/dogs that I've seen come over, some have turned out to be just a little shy, some aren't shy at all and some do have problematic behaviour, so it's definitely something you'd need to be prepared to deal with if you were adopting a Romanian dog, even if you adopt a puppy - you just don't know what you're going to end up with, and it's not so much of a "blank canvas" compared to a puppy which has had a more positive upbringing, even another rescue puppy.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

lottie adores us and ben,once she knows you she gives lovely cuddles and kisses.she wont ever be over social,most of my rescues have been the same,all off death row as nobody could be bothered,all made "perfect"additions to our family.we never give up on them and accept them for who they are,although we do try to resolve some issues.im hopeing we can adopt another rommie later .must admit I do like a challenge with dogs who have shall we say"strong personalities".


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

princeno5 said:


> lottie adores us and ben,once she knows you she gives lovely cuddles and kisses.she wont ever be over social,most of my rescues have been the same,all off death row as nobody could be bothered,all made "perfect"additions to our family.we never give up on them and accept them for who they are,although we do try to resolve some issues.im hopeing we can adopt another rommie later .must admit I do like a challenge with dogs who have shall we say"strong personalities".


I know what you mean! I'm always drawn to the animals no one else wants, & they have always fitted in here


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> My secret can now be revealed!
> 
> Meet Juliet (now to be known as GypsyTwinkle) our new Rommie dog. She's between 2 & 3 & is the most shut down, terrified little soul I have ever come across  poor little mite is currently too scared to even be stroked :crying: so I dread to think what horror she's been through, she's had her tea of Arden Grange & some pate in a Kong, which she is thoroughly enjoying.
> 
> ...


Awww she's gorgeous <3 ... such a sad start to her life , but I know you will bring her out of her shell and get her to realise she is safe and loved now.

It makes me even more appreciative of Kai though ... im thinking his story couldnt have been anywhere near as bad as your poor girls cos he is friendly to everyone and everything and shows no fear at all


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My poor Kai still has diahrhea  , even though all he is getting now is boiled chicken and rice , no treats , no extras ... This is the third week that I know of that he has had it 

In himself he is eating and drinking well , has tons of energy and is very playful & loving so im not over the top concerned , though of course I am worried because he is still rake thin (spine , ribs and hip bones can all be seen and felt  ) and he has another vets appointment on Thursday afternoon .... they want me to get a fecal sample every day for the next three days , kept in the same sample container and store it in the fridge , yummy , lol

Its a good job I adore my dogs huh ... who else would be crazy enough to scoop diahrhea into a sample jar and put it in their fridge but a dog lover :lol:


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

the things we do ,maybe he has giardia?,I think panacur sorts that.prince couldn't have chicken,it made him ill,have you tried fish and rice.lottie had a terrible tum,she is on arden grange fish and potato,it seems to be working,i used chappie for the 1st week.glad kai enjoys everybodies company,lottie certainly doesn't,she barks,growls then wees with strangers,2 legged and 4.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> My poor Kai still has diahrhea  , even though all he is getting now is boiled chicken and rice , no treats , no extras ... This is the third week that I know of that he has had it
> 
> In himself he is eating and drinking well , has tons of energy and is very playful & loving so im not over the top concerned , though of course I am worried because he is still rake thin (spine , ribs and hip bones can all be seen and felt  ) and he has another vets appointment on Thursday afternoon .... they want me to get a fecal sample every day for the next three days , kept in the same sample container and store it in the fridge , yummy , lol
> 
> Its a good job I adore my dogs huh ... who else would be crazy enough to scoop diahrhea into a sample jar and put it in their fridge but a dog lover :lol:


I'm so glad someone else has posted about this, as Gyp has it too, her poos were becoming more solid but last night became really runny again. Rang vets this morning, she needs to be starved for 24hrs, then chicken & rice, also going to pick up some ProKolin in a bit. She was supposed to be going in for a checkup, weigh & registering this morning, but she is still way too scared to go into a situation like that, I can't even get a collar on her 

ETA: She was so much better last night as well, came out of her crate & was taking food & letting me sit near her, this morning she's scared again


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

princeno5 said:


> the things we do ,maybe he has giardia?,I think panacur sorts that.prince couldn't have chicken,it made him ill,have you tried fish and rice.lottie had a terrible tum,she is on arden grange fish and potato,it seems to be working,i used chappie for the 1st week.glad kai enjoys everybodies company,lottie certainly doesn't,she barks,growls then wees with strangers,2 legged and 4.


Ive not heard of giardia before , off to google 
Vets have asked me to keep him on plain boiled chicken and rice for now with no extras at all , poor thing , cant be that tasty but once his stomachs better I can slowly introduce the 'good' stuff 



simplysardonic said:


> I'm so glad someone else has posted about this, as Gyp has it too, her poos were becoming more solid but last night became really runny again. Rang vets this morning, she needs to be starved for 24hrs, then chicken & rice, also going to pick up some ProKolin in a bit. She was supposed to be going in for a checkup, weigh & registering this morning, but she is still way too scared to go into a situation like that, I can't even get a collar on her
> 
> ETA: She was so much better last night as well, came out of her crate & was taking food & letting me sit near her, this morning she's scared again


Vet gave me pro-kolin for Kai the other week , had zero effect on him sadly  whatever is causing his 'runs' I just hope the vets find it and manage to treat it soon , I hate seeing him so thin

Awww bless her 
It'll take time (as I know you know) for her to truly believe she has landed on her paws being with you ... it'll probably be a case of two steps forward , one back for a while but she'll get there


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Mese said:


> Ive not heard of giardia before , off to google
> Vets have asked me to keep him on plain boiled chicken and rice for now with no extras at all , poor thing , cant be that tasty but once his stomachs better I can slowly introduce the 'good' stuff
> 
> Vet gave me pro-kolin for Kai the other week , had zero effect on him sadly  whatever is causing his 'runs' I just hope the vets find it and manage to treat it soon , I hate seeing him so thin
> ...


Ralph was like this. If you think how some dogs can't take a change in food, then to go from the crap at the shelter to even chicken would seem luxurious, so I think it just takes a while for them to get used to proper food/meals rather than just random scavenging of weird bits. I just stuck to feeding really small amounts of food and eventually, he got used to it, and from then on had a stomach of iron!


----------



## martie (Feb 13, 2013)

Are you still going to adopt? Kudos to you. I so much would love to help these dogs (i'm from Hungary where the situation isn't as bad but still there are too many dogs killed every day) but even when we had our second dog I was too much of a chicken to get in a dog that hasn't been properly assessed... I just didn't feel confident with two toddlers and a cat.



Donut76 said:


> I wasn't even looking for a dog but a pet shop my friend owns advertises rescues on her fb page (she also re-homes & helps rescue out of our local area such as semi feral cats & unwanted dogs she helps reunite lost dogs & cats in our area) I had been seeing the pics for a few months of rommie dogs but Angel made me cry & I just wanted her she could have been a UK rescue & I still would have had her
> 
> MOST UK rescues wouldn't rehome to me I have 2 children under 10 my youngest certainly has additional needs even if she doesn't have a condition as such & I work semi-full time hubby full time ..even if it is opposite shifts it doesn't seem to count
> 
> I think wherever you get an animal from if you are saving it from pain distress starvation & death then its a good thing .... That's ALMOST like saying people shouldn't adopt kids from abroad because their are kids here in need .. ALL living creatures need love regardless


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

martie said:


> Are you still going to adopt? Kudos to you. .....


We went ahead & did it 

She is hard work (she ripped up my carpet this morning little minx) a bit harder than we anticipated but im sure we will get there in the end


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi,hows everbody doing today.hope gypsy is fine,hope kais tum has settled,hope angel hasn't eaten all the carpet.lottie is being a pain today,where do they get the energy from,bens knackered,had to put lottie in crate to get some peace.as soon as her head hit the pillow she was snoring.! b hot again.going to sunny hunny tomorrow,ben loves the sea,not sure how lottie will be,if she gets wet she makes such a fuss you would think its acid rain!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Kai's doing a lot better 

I starved him on sunday for 24 hours , and since then he has been eating boiled chicken and rice twice a day.
I was supposed to get three different fecal samples for the vet but he didnt have a poo at all until this morning , and that was semi solid

The vet (who Kai saw this afternoon) is pleased with him overall , and gave him an injection of Laurabolin , a steroid which will help him get more protein from his food apparently and help put some meat on his bones
The vet also spotted today that one of Kai's fangs has snapped off halfway and the other has lost a lot of its enamel and looks worn (the vet thought this was how the other fang snapped off) Kai isnt in any pain though and the vet is happy enough not to bother with any dental work for now.

The vet also believes that Kai is a lot younger than everyone thought , he puts his age at between 9 - 11 months

Also today I spoke to a behaviourist recommended by the rescue I got Kai from ... she saw a vid I had taken of Kai's pacing (you can see it here if you want 



 ) and spoke to me for a good hour+ giving advice and she gave me her number and said to call anytime I wanted advice

So a good day today :thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hope everyone's Rommie babies are doing fine  Gyp's slowly coming out of her shell, 24hrs fasting & now having chicken & rice have definitely made her poos more solid, I got so excited about her first solid poo I had to phone hubby at his mate's the other night just to tell him about it 

Still not able to stroke her yet, but she follows me around the house & likes to lay down & just watch me pottering round the house.

Her poor matted coat has started coming out in clumps, but the coat underneath looks much cleaner & healthier, so I'm pleased even though I can't brush or bath her yet 

Her eyes have gained a bit of sparkle & she's showing interest in everything around her, I'm very happy with her progress so far :001_wub:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Hope everyone's Rommie babies are doing fine  Gyp's slowly coming out of her shell, 24hrs fasting & now having chicken & rice have definitely made her poos more solid, I got so excited about her first solid poo I had to phone hubby at his mate's the other night just to tell him about it
> 
> Still not able to stroke her yet, but she follows me around the house & likes to lay down & just watch me pottering round the house.
> 
> ...


She obviously associates you with good things and safety if she likes being close to you :thumbup1: the rest will follow 
She definately sounds like she is heading in the right direction , you should be proud of yourself giving her the space she needs , I know that cant be easy when our natural instict is to hug their troubles away


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Awww great that she showing faith in you, i doubt it will be long before she lets you stroke her


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

The rescue I got Kai from just sent me a pic of two of Kai's daughters who just arrived here and are getting settled and assessed for adoption , meet Madge and Mabel :001_wub:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Awwww they are gorgeous


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi i havent read all of the thread yet but just wanted to sy Kai and Lottie are beautiful and best wishes to all. oh and now ive just seen Kai s daughters Madge and Mabel ,gorgeous girls, good luck for the future.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

blimey,if kais that young he was an early developer! his daughters are lovely,


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

princeno5 said:


> blimey,if kais that young he was an early developer! his daughters are lovely,


The general consensus is , is that the vet is wrong and the original thought that he is 14 months old is correct , lol


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I looked into adopting a dog from Cyprus before I found Spencer. Then I looked into fostering dogs from Cyprus. Have the rescues people have used here been truthful about the dogs? I know they may not know much about them in a home situation and that's fine. But every dog I've seen advertised through the Cyprus rescues here have been apparently great with kids, dogs other animals, love everyone, no behaviour problems and fully house trained. And almost every owner of one I know has has a big shock when the dog has turned out to be none of those things. Have to say it's really put me off.

Sadly getting a dog from abroad seems to be the easy option here.

They're all beautiful. SS, I hope Gypsy starts to come out of her shell soon and realise she's safe. She sounds like she's getting there slowly but surely


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarah1983, it's true a lot of the dogs are not for the inexperienced or faint hearted! 

Even getting Rogue I had different expectations to what I would have probably had getting a pup from a good breeder, as her mum had no history behind her when she was fostered. 

I was right to trust my instincts in that she would sometimes be a challenging dog, but she has integrated into our household really well & since she turned 1 has become a fabulous companion & family member.

I think it may also be difficult to gauge how a dog will actually be once in a home environment & as a society we tend to think dogs will just slot into their new lives. 

Many of them have never been in a home before & while they might be clean in their kennel at the rescue they will need teaching from scratch where they are expected to go when living in a house. 

Gypsy's description was 'scared & shy' so I was prepared for the worst- fear aggression, reluctance to be handled, etc, & I'm taking tiny steps & doing everything on her terms at the moment.

It's important for potential adopters to bear in mind that many of the dogs are the progeny of generations of dogs that have adapted to survive in very tough conditions, so should be expected to come with varying degrees of emotional baggage.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

But that's what I mean, these dogs are likely to come with baggage but the rescues are advertising them all as perfectly well adjusted, well behaved dogs with no issues whatsoever. And people who don't know any better are getting dogs from them and then struggling terribly with problems they never expected and don't know how to deal with. It's all ads like "been in the pound 3 years, needs a home of his own, very loving, friendly dog, good with kids and other dogs, very obedient" and coupled with the cheap adoption fee people see them as the easy and cheap option. Which isn't fair to either dogs or those adopting them. It seems to be a case of get the dogs into a home, any home, at any cost 

It's nice to see people who know what they're getting into taking on a dog from overseas rescues. I just wish all rescues were more honest about what it entails. And that more people would look into what is involved beyond the cost of getting the dog to them.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Our Apple that we are getting on 20th is a street dog she was about 3 months when found at the train depot, im not expecting it to be easy, any puppy is hard work and im going in thinking she will be extra hard work if she isnt then its a bonus, the Charity we are getting Apple from is the only UK based registered charity, we have spoken intensly on the phone with them, so know exactly what is what, i understand people have resivation we did to start we talked long and hard about it before deciding it was the right choice for us


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I agree,the rescues do tend to gloss the dogs up a bit,hence I wouldn't have adopted lottie if we had children.she is a huge challenge,she certainly has a strong prey/hunting drive,she eats anything and everything,has killed 2 rabbits,1 while she was on lead,has tried to dig out a rats nest on the allotment.although this could be the terrier in her,also,NOTgood with cats ,rescue said she was.updated pics are on my sunny hunny thread,you can see she is a wild beast!!


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

you can see her size here .her big brother loves her


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Sarah1983 said:


> I looked into adopting a dog from Cyprus before I found Spencer. Then I looked into fostering dogs from Cyprus. Have the rescues people have used here been truthful about the dogs? I know they may not know much about them in a home situation and that's fine. But every dog I've seen advertised through the Cyprus rescues here have been apparently great with kids, dogs other animals, love everyone, no behaviour problems and fully house trained. And almost every owner of one I know has has a big shock when the dog has turned out to be none of those things. Have to say it's really put me off.
> 
> Sadly getting a dog from abroad seems to be the easy option here.
> 
> They're all beautiful. SS, I hope Gypsy starts to come out of her shell soon and realise she's safe. She sounds like she's getting there slowly but surely


I can only speak for the rescue I used , and from what I have seen and heard about them they are totally honest as to the temperament and emotional state of the dogs they are trying to place .... they also offer phone and FB message help anytime the person needs it , that I know from my own experience


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Ive set up a page on facebook if anyone id intrested , its about apples journey from hell to happiness and i will documenting her progress 
https://www.facebook.com/AppleSabineMcclelland


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, at some ungodly hour last night Gyps & Rogue had some play time, I heard Gyps making little yips & Rogue was on my feet wagging her tail like crazy! For those who know Rogue, she's not much of a tail wagger, she tends to only do it when she's really overjoyed about something, like when we get home from going out without her, so it's a good sign.

Not really had much progress with Gyps & getting nearer to her, but all in good time  she's eating & drinking & has shed a lot of her horrible dead hair mats, & she comes for a little wander out of her 'den' (under my bed) when she feels like it.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Sounds you and her are making great progress
Its great her and Rogue are getting on so well even if it is in the middle of the night


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Bad news here 

Kai keeps going for Teddy , full on aggression and theres no trigger that I can see (no toys or food around) ... yesterday in the garden Kai went for Teddy , and Toffee and Gypsy joined in defending Teddy ... scared the life out of me as in the 20+ years of owning dogs ive never seen or had to deal with a full on fight. 

Its confusing me too because it was Teddy Kai bonded with , slept with in the crate and played with ... now I cant trust Kai around the other dogs at all so ive called the rescue to take him back 

Its really upsetting me because in every other way he is such a sweet dog


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

glad rogue is making her feel at home.lottie bonded with ben 1st,she is getting more affectionate with us,her adult teeth are coming through now,so hopefully the mouthing will stop.shes loving this heat,sunbathing until I move her,.ben and I hide in the shade!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> Bad news here
> 
> Kai keeps going for Teddy , full on aggression and theres no trigger that I can see (no toys or food around) ... yesterday in the garden Kai went for Teddy , and Toffee and Gypsy joined in defending Teddy ... scared the life out of me as in the 20+ years of owning dogs ive never seen or had to deal with a full on fight.
> 
> ...


Oh no, that must have been awful  I don't know what to say as I've never had to deal with a proper fight either, just occasional handbags. Can the rescue offer some advice maybe?


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mese said:


> Bad news here
> 
> Kai keeps going for Teddy , full on aggression and theres no trigger that I can see (no toys or food around) ... yesterday in the garden Kai went for Teddy , and Toffee and Gypsy joined in defending Teddy ... scared the life out of me as in the 20+ years of owning dogs ive never seen or had to deal with a full on fight.
> 
> ...


im really sorry to hear this,but your dogs must come first,nobody knows what these dogs have been through.hope they find him somewhere quickly for your sake.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh no, that must have been awful  I don't know what to say as I've never had to deal with a proper fight either, just occasional handbags. Can the rescue offer some advice maybe?


The rescue asked me to ring the behaviourist again , which I did , and the behaviourist agreed with me that the situation is not good and that Kai needs to be rehomed ... with my three being strong , healthy dogs and Kai being just skin and bone and ill from the diahrhea (which is back with a vengeance  ) it scares me that one of my lot could seriously hurt or even kill Kai ... something that doesnt even bear thinking about

Ive failed Kai , I wish I knew more about dog aggression or had the skill and confidence to deal with it but I dont


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

you certainly haven't failed him,he probably just needs to be an only boy,or only with a bitch.aggression is hard to deal with at the best of times let alone taking on a stray aggressive boy.your doing your best for him and yours.lotties b hard work with her aggression,but luckily its not directed at us,just strangers so its easier to deal with.dont blame yourself.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

princeno5 said:


> you certainly haven't failed him,he probably just needs to be an only boy,or only with a bitch.aggression is hard to deal with at the best of times let alone taking on a stray aggressive boy.your doing your best for him and yours.lotties b hard work with her aggression,but luckily its not directed at us,just strangers so its easier to deal with.dont blame yourself.


But Kai , so far , isnt being aggressive towards Toffee and Gypsy , the two dogs who basically growl at him if he gets too close ... but he is full on aggressive towards Teddy who I thought he bonded with ???

This just came out of the blue ... I feel guilty cos im having to crate Kai for an hour while I spend that time with the other dogs in another room , then leave the other dogs alone while I spend an hour with Kai ... then I have to put him back in his crate for the next hour and so on ... I just feel bloody mean


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

maybe teddy is more submissive so kai bullies him,with the other 2 he knows where he stands if they growl at him.my prince was the same.if they made a move on him he was good,but if the other dog was submissive he attacked them.your not mean just keeping them safe.can you put kai on a long line,if theres trouble you can grab that.although its maybe better doing what your comfortable with.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

princeno5 said:


> maybe teddy is more submissive so kai bullies him,with the other 2 he knows where he stands if they growl at him.my prince was the same.if they made a move on him he was good,but if the other dog was submissive he attacked them.your not mean just keeping them safe.can you put kai on a long line,if theres trouble you can grab that.although its maybe better doing what your comfortable with.


Kai does have his longline , he cant go outside without it as he is an escape artist. But the behaviourist says keeping the dogs seperate is for the best so none of the dogs are harmed


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> The rescue asked me to ring the behaviourist again , which I did , and the behaviourist agreed with me that the situation is not good and that Kai needs to be rehomed ... with my three being strong , healthy dogs and Kai being just skin and bone and ill from the diahrhea (which is back with a vengeance  ) it scares me that one of my lot could seriously hurt or even kill Kai ... something that doesnt even bear thinking about
> 
> Ive failed Kai , I wish I knew more about dog aggression or had the skill and confidence to deal with it but I dont


Have you tried posting in the training section? Also maybe look at some of the brilliant books that are out there, Behaviour Adjustment Training by Grisha Stewart is a good one, & there are others as well


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Have you tried posting in the training section? Also maybe look at some of the brilliant books that are out there, Behaviour Adjustment Training by Grisha Stewart is a good one, & there are others as well


Tbh hun I just cant risk having a dog who makes unprovoked attacks on one of my other dogs , not when I have Grandkids who visit and stay here ... you never know if or when its going to happen

The behaviourist seemed to think Kai would benefit better in a household without other dogs , as she reckons his diahrhea is stress related and given his attacks on Teddy it could be related to other dogs being around him

I dont know ... I just know im not qualified or confident enough to deal with an aggressive dog


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> Tbh hun I just cant risk having a dog who makes unprovoked attacks on one of my other dogs , not when I have Grandkids who visit and stay here ... you never know if or when its going to happen
> 
> The behaviourist seemed to think Kai would benefit better in a household without other dogs , as she reckons his diahrhea is stress related and given his attacks on Teddy it could be related to other dogs being around him
> 
> I dont know ... I just know im not qualified or confident enough to deal with an aggressive dog


That's very true, it must be an incredibly hard decision for you, you've shown how much you love little Kai already, but it could well be for the best if he's not happy in a multi dog home xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear this has happened, i know how much you have tried with Kai dont beat yourself up over the situation you are doing the best for all of the dogs x


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My heart is saying keep him and work through this , but my head is saying listen to the behaviourist and what my own common sense is telling me :crying:


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

its a very hard decision,if he was 1 of 2 then maybe it would be easier ,but your 3 have to come 1st,aswell as your grandchildren,i agree its hard to trust a dog like him.he will be ok,a home with maybe 1 dog,no kids might suit him better.its not your fault,these things happen.if I hadn't got lottie I would certainly have taken him on.your head must rule your heart,hark at me,dont mean to sound bossy,wish I could have him here.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Mese said:


> The rescue asked me to ring the behaviourist again , which I did , and the behaviourist agreed with me that the situation is not good and that Kai needs to be rehomed ... with my three being strong , healthy dogs and Kai being just skin and bone and ill from the diahrhea (which is back with a vengeance  ) it scares me that one of my lot could seriously hurt or even kill Kai ... something that doesnt even bear thinking about
> 
> *Ive failed Kai , I wish I knew more about dog aggression or had the skill and confidence to deal with it but I dont*


You have not failed Kai  - Most people couldnt even imagine the amount of work which goes into supporting and rehabilitating a dog which has lived on the streets.

These dogs arnt just 'rescue dogs' - they really do come in a whole new category and like you say Kai will be much better suited in an only dog home.

Are the charity you bought him over via able to help find a foster home and eventually a permenant home in the UK?

Thinking of you - It must be such a stressful time


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> You have not failed Kai  - Most people couldnt even imagine the amount of work which goes into supporting and rehabilitating a dog which has lived on the streets.
> 
> These dogs arnt just 'rescue dogs' - they really do come in a whole new category and like you say Kai will be much better suited in an only dog home.
> 
> ...


The rescue are being extremely helpful ... they dont have any foster homes available at the moment so they are checking all the rescues local to me to find Kai a place until one of their foster homes has a place
Meanwhile the behaviourist has phoned me twice today to keep me informed on whats going on their end 
I cant fault them for their help or response

I just wish my brain would stop trying to come up with a solution so I can keep Kai , I *know* I cant but its beating me up anyway


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> You have not failed Kai  - Most people couldnt even imagine the amount of work which goes into supporting and rehabilitating a dog which has lived on the streets.
> 
> *These dogs arnt just 'rescue dogs' - they really do come in a whole new category* and like you say Kai will be much better suited in an only dog home.
> 
> ...


This is very true, I've had to explain to my daughter's friend (her family have fallen in love with Rogue & want a dog 'just like her') that a Romanian dog may not be the best idea as a first dog, especially as they're looking for an adult rather than a puppy, I'm currently steering them in the general direction of a rescue greyhound  I feel bad as the Rommie dogs deserve homes too, but they can be very hard work.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Action Aid have taken over assessing , fostering and rehoming Kai as BandofHope have no available fosterers at the moment (apparently these two rescues work closely with each other) Kai is still here for now , a fosterer has been found , now we're just waiting for the transport team to arrange to pick-up Kai from me

AA's behaviourist is the one ive been talking to and she is lovely , she keeps telling me that they will let me know how Kai is getting on and post piccies of him which is lovely of them

Im going to ask BoH if they will donate half the money I gave for Kai to AA to cover the transport costs needed to get Kai to their fosterer ... though the behaviourist did tell me that BoH's owner has already offered to donate to their rescue ... It'll all help and fair is fair , this way both rescues get a donation from me

I cant tell you how this is tearing me apart
That little dog has a piece of my heart and always will .... Im keeping his collar and tag and given him an old one of Gypsys , its just something to remember him by 

He will always be my fourth dog , in mind and heart if not in body :001_wub:


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I really feel for you,but your doing the best for him and your doggies,at least they will keep you updated,im sure he will be well loved and happy.give your 3 an extra hug,im sure they know your feeling down


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thinking of you Mese, it must be one of the hardest decisions to have to make ((((hugs))))


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Do you mean Action Aid for Animals ?
your doing the best for Kai and your 3 others he will always have a place in your heart, thinking of you hun ....Hugs xx


----------



## comfycavy (Mar 3, 2013)

What a heart-breaking but brave and selfless decision you have made  You could of kept Kai for the next few weeks or month's but at some point things could have escalated, resulting in devastating consequences for either you, Kai or any of your other three dogs. 

Rommie dogs, and I think most owners will agree, can be absolutely exhausting to care for, both emotionally and physically. The up's and down's you can experience with these dogs is something else. We can only imagine what their little eyes have seen before they have made it safely to there new homes and unfortunately this can influence them in ways that sometimes we just have no control over no matter how hard we try.

You are doing the right thing for you and ALL of your dogs and that means Kai too. What a lucky little guy to of been shown such love and compassion, that will hopefully set him on the right path when he eventually makes it to his new home. Remember you are being a kind, considerate, responsible owner and that's what counts


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

LolaBoo said:


> Do you mean Action Aid for Animals ?
> your doing the best for Kai and your 3 others he will always have a place in your heart, thinking of you hun ....Hugs xx


Yeah thats the one I mean hun


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Mese said:


> Yeah thats the one I mean hun


Amazing group of ladies, you couldnt ask for a nicer group of ladies Kai will be in fantastic hands


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Morning All 
Mese how you doing today ? hope your ok and try and keep smiling 

Only 3 days till Apple is here, she starts her long [email protected] journey tomorrow bad enough for them at anytime but in this heat erghhhh poor babies 

Hows Gypsy today SS ?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I am enjoying spending my last day with Kai (he is getting collected tomorrow) 
I know im kinda neglecting the other three doglets , but they seem happy lounging around the house and they will have me all to themselves soon enough

Something that happened this morning though just confirmed that this is the right decision for all the dogs
Kai is out in the garden all the time now (except for bedtime) as thats where he is most relaxed , when I let the other three out Kai stays on a short lead next to me. 
The minute Teddy came close , and by that I mean he was over 6ft away from me and Kai , Kai started lip curling and stiffened up , Teddy just kept his distance virtually ignoring Kai
Gypsy trotted up to see me and then immediately backed off nervously away from Kai ... and Toffee , who was close-by , growled at Kai when Kai went to step towards him 
I dont know whats gone wrong suddenly after almost three weeks of them all living together happily but removing Kai to a different location seems the safest option 

My Brother asked me if maybe the steroid injection the vet gave Kai on the Thursday (the fights broke out on the saturday and sunday) could have made Kai aggressive towards my three , but not knowing a thing about steroids or how they affect dogs I couldnt answer him 

Anyway , the decision is made and the transporter will be here tomorrow sometime for him


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like the lip curling & stiffening could be resource guarding, he could be resource guarding you from the others. We've had issues with Rogue & this, but she's much better now.

Enjoy little Kai today, thinking of you xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mese said:


> I am enjoying spending my last day with Kai (he is getting collected tomorrow)
> I know im kinda neglecting the other three doglets , but they seem happy lounging around the house and they will have me all to themselves soon enough
> 
> Something that happened this morning though just confirmed that this is the right decision for all the dogs
> ...


Kilo became very "sharp" and intolerant on steroids. Injections then tablets...guessing that doesn't help you now a decision is made, but maybe just for future reference it could be something to consider?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Kilo became very "sharp" and intolerant on steroids. Injections then tablets...guessing that doesn't help you now a decision is made, but maybe just for future reference it could be something to consider?


Thanks for that Dogless, I never realised they could have that effect & it's worth bearing in mind.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Thanks for that Dogless, I never realised they could have that effect & it's worth bearing in mind.


Didn't want to ruin the thread by butting in  but I have been following it and thought it might help someone.


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

I was wondering if someone was thinking about adopting dog from Poland?
There is a lot of beautiful dog waiting for adoption from years... Polish dogs shelters are horrible...

check this dogs.. :
Dred:
Dred czy Pufek - m

or Misia
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96786797019049&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

I wish they will find good homes soon. And other thousands of dogs in Poland.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

sad that kais moving on,but its the best thing for you all,we have realised lottie is guarding us,she charges anything coming towards us 3.they must over bond,she certainly has,not surpriseing when we"re the 1st things to love them.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Well Apple-Sabine has started her journey from hell to happiness , its going to be a long 2 days and i have a mixture of every emotion going i cant wait till i know my OH has her on saturday then i can stop worrying i have it all planned on how to introduce Lola and her so fingers crossed it goes ok


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> Well Apple-Sabine has started her journey from hell to happiness , its going to be a long 2 days and i have a mixture of every emotion going i cant wait till i know my OH has her on saturday then i can stop worrying i have it all planned on how to introduce Lola and her so fingers crossed it goes ok


Go armed with tissues (for yourself!), & make sure you have cleaning up stuff, in case of sick or poop incidents! Gypsy pooped in fear, but even dogs that aren't as fearful have accidents, one of my friend's 2 foster dogs got so excited he had an accident, as did his more nervous companion, really felt for her & her hubby on their way home, 2 dogs, both pooping like mad & 1 of them vomiting, all inside a Ford KA on a really hot day


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

OH is picking her up as hes going with a friend whos getting her dog and picking up her foster as well so no room for me, but hes going armed with some puppy pads a towel and baby wipes xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> OH is picking her up as hes going with a friend whos getting her dog and picking up her foster as well so no room for me, but hes going armed with some puppy pads a towel and baby wipes xx


I don't know how far away you are, we picked up from Thurrock, which is about 3 hours from ours, I took a bottle of frozen water as well as a big bottle of water as it was a crazily hot day, in case she wanted something cool to lay down next to. It had mostly defrosted by the time we got there though


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I don't know how far away you are, we picked up from Thurrock, which is about 3 hours from ours, I took a bottle of frozen water as well as a big bottle of water as it was a crazily hot day, in case she wanted something cool to lay down next to. It had mostly defrosted by the time we got there though


Yeah Thurrock services is where shes being picked up from luckily its only 45 minutes from us, yeah i said to OH he needs to take water as well


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

LolaBoo said:


> Well Apple-Sabine has started her journey from hell to happiness , its going to be a long 2 days and i have a mixture of every emotion going i cant wait till i know my OH has her on saturday then i can stop worrying i have it all planned on how to introduce Lola and her so fingers crossed it goes ok


You must be bouncing with excitement


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Kai's just left with the transporter ... I walked him out to her van and gave him a huge cuddle then had to go cos I could feel myself starting to well up and I didnt want to start bawling like a baby in the street and embarass the transporter
I know he'll be just fine though so that helps

Sorry if im not around much for the next few days , I know theres lots going on for many of you and I look forward to hearing all about your dogs and their journey with you , but for a couple of days im going to allow myself a self-pity party and just cuddle my three babies


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Sending Hugs hun xxx
You know where we are when you want to chat xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Question for everyone...

Adopting a Romainan dog would be something I would love to do.. When I was financially more settled of course.

I was just wondering if any of you have cats?

It's a scary prospect getting any dog/puppy when you have cats (well it is for me anyway).. This would obviously be more of a risk?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Question for everyone...
> 
> Adopting a Romainan dog would be something I would love to do.. When I was financially more settled of course.
> 
> ...


Bearing in mind you dont meet this dog until the day it comes to live with you I would of thought it is quite a risk.

It is a risk for people with other dogs to as you just dont know if there even going to get on. 

Unless you could guarantee a young puppy personally I would of thought your better rescuing in this country where you could likely rescue a dog who has already previously lived with cats safely


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

lottie was 4mnths when we got her,she"s great with ben[lab],but I certainly wouldn't trust her with cats or any small furry.she has a very high prey drive,has killed baby rabbit,baby bird and tries her hardest to get anything,also eats worms,flutterbys,flys,anything.so I would rehome from rescue that cat/small furries tests,if I was you.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks,
I thought as much but just needed to ask lol


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Mese said:


> You must be bouncing with excitement


Think im going through every emotion x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

We have 3 cats and im not in the least worried, but then Apple is only about 4 months id be more concerned if we were getting an older dog, saying that tho SS has cats and i dont think theres any problems


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

lottie is a pain,maybe its just the terrier in her,she does like to be self sufficient feeding wise!maybe cos she was on the streets,hopefully everybody elses dogs are"nt like her,although I doubt shes the only 1.the cat aggression is to cats in the street or strangers in our garden,maybe that's why she goes for them.we don't have cats anymore


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola is JR x Shih-Tuz i was really concerned about how she would be with the cats because of the terriorist (as we call it ) in her but shes brilliant with the cats did take us 18 month to stop her chasing them but all cool now, we have been told Apple is cat tested so fingers crossed it will be ok


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> Kai's just left with the transporter ... I walked him out to her van and gave him a huge cuddle then had to go cos I could feel myself starting to well up and I didnt want to start bawling like a baby in the street and embarass the transporter
> I know he'll be just fine though so that helps
> 
> Sorry if im not around much for the next few days , I know theres lots going on for many of you and I look forward to hearing all about your dogs and their journey with you , but for a couple of days im going to allow myself a self-pity party and just cuddle my three babies


Massive ((((hugs)))) xx



auspiciousmind said:


> Question for everyone...
> 
> Adopting a Romainan dog would be something I would love to do.. When I was financially more settled of course.
> 
> ...


I have cats! & 2 Romanian dogs 

Milliepoochie is right to suggest maybe a pup would be better, especially if you don't feel confident about introductions.

However, I have also seen plenty of adult Rommie dogs in UK foster homes that have cats, so some are thoroughly assessed before rehoming.

My latest little dog was terrified of the cats to start with, but is much more relaxed now.

We're quite a laid back household generally, I'm not sure if that helps but we've managed to successfully integrate several cats into a dog household & vice versa over the years, although to this day they don't mix unsupervised, just for added peace of mind.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought I would add a picture of Goldie,I'm just looking after her for a few weeks.

Lovely temperament,loves Craven,and she's great offlead.:thumbsup:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> I thought I would add a picture of Goldie,I'm just looking after her for a few weeks.
> 
> Lovely temperament,loves Craven,and she's great offlead.:thumbsup:


Shes Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Wickster35 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have been waiting all day. she"s lovely,she will settle with the help of rogue and kongy.why do these "people"do these things.which rescue did you use.that 1st pic has made me emotional,poor poor girl.its all past her now,she"s very lucky you found her!


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

just had a look at apple,shes huge,you better get the grooming kit out!she is going to be stunning.has she got carpathion in her.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

princeno5 said:


> just had a look at apple,shes huge,you better get the grooming kit out!she is going to be stunning.has she got carpathion in her.


Have know idea what shes a mix of had so many ppl say so many different things


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

And i hope its not carpathion, they blinking mahoosive haha


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> And i hope its not carpathion, they blinking mahoosive haha


Not necessarily 

Rogue is believed to be part Carpatin, & she's roughly the size of a large-ish border collie.

Gyps may also have some Carpatin in her & now she's shedding her mats she's even more petite than we thought when she arrived- she's about the size of a male Sheltie


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Not necessarily
> 
> Rogue is believed to be part Carpatin, & she's roughly the size of a large-ish border collie.
> 
> Gyps may also have some Carpatin in her & now she's shedding her mats she's even more petite than we thought when she arrived- she's about the size of a male Sheltie


Would be intresting if she was because they are gorgeous dogs, shes at vets nxt tuesday for a health check so see what they reckon


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Well today is the day Apple arrives to start her new life these are a couple of pictures of her and one of the girls that rescued her on the day she left Romania




This is my fav 2 pictures with her and her Guardian Angel Adelina


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Well today is the day Apple arrives to start her new life these are a couple of pictures of her and one of the girls that rescued her on the day she left Romania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awh she's gorgeous, will be interesting to see her as she gets older, have you got her home with you now?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Well today is the day Apple arrives to start her new life these are a couple of pictures of her and one of the girls that rescued her on the day she left Romania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow her colouring is really beautiful  Do you know how old she was in the photos? She looks quite big 

Wishing you the best of luck with your gorgeous new girl x x


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> Well today is the day Apple arrives to start her new life these are a couple of pictures of her and one of the girls that rescued her on the day she left Romania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks very similar in size and shape to when Rosie was a puppy - Rosie is a German Shepherd, and I think was about that size at 5 months?
Naomi x


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Bit of an odd thing happened yesterday on our walk thru a nature reserve where we live

We were approached by an older couple who have rescued a pup from Ireland saying their pup was ours double !!!


















This is angel approx 5mth


















Now the pics of this other pup were on my phone while angels pics were a proper camera

They say their pup is a soma dog .. Soma this soma that lol


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> She looks very similar in size and shape to when Rosie was a puppy - Rosie is a German Shepherd, and I think was about that size at 5 months?
> Naomi x


Yeah Vet says she has German Shepherd in here and the way she holds herself and how she sings, her eyes her tail goes up and curls also Husky in her as well


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Wow her colouring is really beautiful  Do you know how old she was in the photos? She looks quite big
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck with your gorgeous new girl x x


Sorry only just seen this, these were taken the day she left romania to come here, so 5 1/2 months the pictures are actually quite deciving shes all legs and a long body


----------



## dr watson (Nov 8, 2012)

hi there,
well done to you all to rescue a dog from Romania! We are going to join the club from middle of September as we adopting a girl My question now... as we already have a dog ( Tibetan Terrier called Watson) how did you introduce the new arrival to your dog after these terrible long journey these dogs had before you picked your dog up?? our house id not that big so to keep them separate over a longish time would be difficult (very) but possible. Please... if you have tips feel free to share them with me... oh Watson is normally very good with other dogs (both gender). but I am not sure how things will be when Toffee will come to us.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

dr watson said:


> hi there,
> well done to you all to rescue a dog from Romania! We are going to join the club from middle of September as we adopting a girl My question now... as we already have a dog ( Tibetan Terrier called Watson) how did you introduce the new arrival to your dog after these terrible long journey these dogs had before you picked your dog up?? our house id not that big so to keep them separate over a longish time would be difficult (very) but possible. Please... if you have tips feel free to share them with me... oh Watson is normally very good with other dogs (both gender). but I am not sure how things will be when Toffee will come to us.


Well done for adopting  this is my first dog so I have no idea but I'm sure there will be somebody who can help

This was Angel today on the park .. She has really grown


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Donut76 said:


> Well done for adopting  this is my first dog so I have no idea but I'm sure there will be somebody who can help
> 
> This was Angel today on the park .. She has really grown


She's grown into a stunning girl :001_wub:

No recent photos of Gyps, she sees the camera & she scuttles away! I did get a hidden video of her having a good wrestle with Rogue earlier in the week, but I've no idea how to upload it onto here


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Just a catch up really on how all the rommies are doing
Apple has been with us nearlly 5 months now and to say it has been a challange is a understatement but finally we see things getting better and she is an amazing 10 month old who is full of character and love as well as mischeif and trouble 

Leaving Romania 2 days before she arrived to us



Taken a few weeks ago



She as you can see has changed so much


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I know I've said it before but I think Apple is beautiful :001_wub:
What I hadn't realised till now is that she came from Romania.... What a lucky girl she is to be here :thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Apple is definitely at the top of my PF dogs to steal list :thumbup1:

Rogue is still a live wire, everything's done at 100mph 

Gypsy is an absolute love- really come out of her shell now, she's more like Bob in character as she is happy to bimble through life, from a dog who couldn't be touched when she arrived she is now very much a cwtch monster :001_wub:


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

Only just seeing this thread now. I'm not a Rommie rescuer but ive really enjoyed looking through this thread and seeing all the pictures of the dogs. I can't believe how beautiful all these dogs are, or how sad their lives must have been before they were rehomed here.

Thank you to each and everyone of you that rescues.. wherever they're from, especially the little Rommies though. Their cruel treatment is enough to make me sick to my stomach. Really pleased they've been given a second chance.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I have been very lucky with Goldie (now Bodhi) she has no real issues.

I have had her nearly 6 months.

This is her in Romania









And now with her winter coat


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

cravensmum said:


> I have been very lucky with Goldie (now Bodhi) she has no real issues.
> 
> I have had her nearly 6 months.
> 
> ...


Such a pretty face!


----------



## annette101 (May 23, 2012)

We are waiting for our first foster dog...

It was suppose to be with us last weekend but his deworming run out so he couldnt come..
We hope he will be with us next weekend....


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

annette101 said:


> We are waiting for our first foster dog...
> 
> It was suppose to be with us last weekend but his deworming run out so he couldnt come..
> We hope he will be with us next weekend....


Oh exciting times ahead
They are amazing little dogs really get into your heart and soul 
look forward to seeing pictures when he arrives


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Angel ready for Christmas


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

Donut76 said:


> Angel ready for Christmas


Bless her, she's gorgeous!


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's ours.

Big Sam is about 2 years old, in the pound since October '12, brought over here into foster by German Shepherd Rescue in June with little Tiggy who was knocked over by a car and taken into the pound in March, where they both firmly bonded.

We adopted from their foster home at the end of Septembre.

They've had some challenging behaviours. Tiggy is very, very timid of strangers and was very wary of us, but now quite obviously adores us and is getting better with strangers. Sam doesn't like change. He's happy with us and our routine, but the slightest change worries him for quite a while.

I don't regret a single minute of it. Such rewarding dogs.


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

PennyGSD said:


> Here's ours.
> 
> Big Sam is about 2 years old, in the pound since October '12, brought over here into foster by German Shepherd Rescue in June with little Tiggy who was knocked over by a car and taken into the pound in March, where they both firmly bonded.
> 
> ...


Theyre lovely... look nice and comfy too!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We had a mini breakthrough with Gypsy last night- my dad visited & she actually approached him & gave him a sniff! She's very shy of visitors in general, & men in particular, so it was lovely to see her confident enough to make physical contact :thumbup1:


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

Yaay!... well done Gypsy! :thumbup:


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

No updates for ages guys so thought I'd kick off the new & photos

Angel is doing well .. She is still on lead but tbh after hearing about a few rescues being lost & a few even killed I think she will always be on one I'm not a confident owner at all 

She can loose lead walk tho I will pull like hell first thing to her usual poop spot lol also will pull to get to the play field ...she will also pull when the girls run off to school crying to catch up OH & if we are near home & it rains!!!

She STILL isn't in the least bit interested in food balls or rewards when out the house (another reason for the lead) but in house \garden plays fetch well find something like her ball taggy or treat on command

Here's some pics taken this last week
































Any other updates please


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww Angel's ears are just the best :001_wub: glad she is doing well.

Rogue & Gypsy are both doing well, will get some piccies up in a bit.

Have you heard the latest about the dogs in a private shelter over there? 

Dog catchers broke in & stole 90 dogs, many of which were already waiting transport to their adopters or recovering from surgery, on Friday. 

Some of the dogs are reported to have been killed in the process.

They've been taken to a public shelter & the NGOs have been denied access until Monday at the earliest 

I've seen video footage, it's just heartbreaking, I feel so powerless :sad:


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Just found this thread, thanks so much for updating it SIMPLY SARDONIC.

Beautiful dogs 

My foster boy from Romania is due here next week - I am equal parts nervous and excited.

The news about what happened with those 90 dogs is ghastly.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Just found this thread, thanks so much for updating it SIMPLY SARDONIC.
> 
> Beautiful dogs
> 
> ...


Don't thank me, thank Donut76 & the lovely Angel 

Here's a few pics:

Youngest son has a particularly strong bond with Gypsy (please excuse the messy house  )

















Some close ups of Gypsy & Rogue


----------



## Sophie C (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi! Me and my partner have just adopted a gorgeous 7 year old dog from Romania and she is one of the most loving dogs iv ever had! We were nervous about adopting from Romania but when you see the conditions for stray dogs and dog sanctuary’s in Romania we felt we absolutely had to help at least one! She is a bit nervous around men, other dogs and traffic but we’ve been working on that for a few weeks and she’s already got so much better. We’re also booked into doing some socialisation training with a professional dog trainer in the summer. There have been stressful and difficult times but I’m my opinion they are hugely out weighed by the love, trust and appreciation for every bit of fuss and attention we give her! I agree that not meeting the dog before deciding to adopt them isn’t ideal thankfully it worked out for us! We adopted from pupcakes rescue in Lincolnshire and they were wonderful I couldn’t fault them!


----------

